# patterdale kennels



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I am looking for some good patterdale kennels. My best friend and I are looking to start a patterdale working kennel. We want smaller dogs to work and after years of research we like patterdales. We want to start off with the best possible blood and work ethic as these dogs are going to be titled up the wazoo! lol I want lots of drive any suggestions? We found this kennel anyone know them?
Diggin' Deep Patterdale Terriers & Fell Terriers, Corona, California


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Im no pro but they look good to me...and man, they work those little buggers. I love patterdales! Tenacious little suckers! I love the look of Diggin Deep Dremel, good looking solid boy. Good luck to you on your quest


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

you know hammonds has patterdales right? Ol catch dog enterprises ... wonder if he incorporates the same working ethics with those? I know the Bostons are the Mrs' .. LOL 

you know of pitterpatter right? Dont know how reputable they are.. great lil dogs though..


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Diggin' Deep Patterdale Terriers & Fell Terriers, Corona, California

Patterdale Males

only ones that I know of.. I just know of them through APBT people.. hahahaha


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Hey Lisa, contact Leri on Facebook. She got her Patterdale from Gary and I believe a few people in her ring club have Patterdales.


----------



## deslain (Mar 30, 2011)

Links one of the original dogmen who used to breed apbt, and now has moved onto patterdales.

His history and stories on the website make a good read to.


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

*Patterdales*

Floyd Boudreaux has them too


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

oh cool thanks guys!!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

isn't a pitter pat a patterdaleXapbt mix? I want pure patterdales no mixes, I want to do conformation, agility, WP, Obed, Rally, and maybe sch that would be fun to have a little dog fly through the air


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

I had no idea Pats could hunt boar. Fascinating.


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Firehazard said:


> you know hammonds has patterdales right? Ol catch dog enterprises ... wonder if he incorporates the same working ethics with those? I know the Bostons are the Mrs' .. LOL
> 
> you know of pitterpatter right? Dont know how reputable they are.. great lil dogs though..


I know a few good dog people who say they have Patterdales form Gary Hammonds. And they will go right in a whole after anything.


----------

